# Dem Winterspeck keine Chance



## Hungerturm (6. Januar 2004)

Servus,

na? auch grosse Ziele für 2004? Aber wie soll man die Salzkammergut Trophy schaffen, wenn man nicht trainiert?
Ausserdem reissen uns die Franken hier im Forum gerade den Ar... auf weil die hier viel stärker vertretten sind. 
Ich weis genau das es in Regensburg und Umgebung eine ganze Menge Bikerinnen und Biker gibt, leider fahren viele alleine vor sich hin, dabei macht doch Biken in der Gruppe viel mehr Spass.

Ich habe beschlossen dem ein Ende zu machen!!! 

Ich werd jetzt jeden Sonntag um 13.00 in Regensburg beim Stadler Hauptgeschäft warten und hoffen dass jemand mitkommt. Wenn sich was ergiebt kann man ja mal den Tag oder die Uhrzeit ändern.

Die Strecke wird an die Teilnehmer angepasst, sowohl von der Schwirigkeit als auch der Länge giebt der Schwächste den Ton an. Der Schnellste muss in der Kneipe einen ausgeben!!!

Nähere Infos schreibe ich immer in Last-Minute-Biking.


----------



## Axas (8. Januar 2004)

Ich würd ja gern biken... bin aber grad im Ausland  ( Großstadt ohne Fahrrad    )
Aber ab April bin ich wieder in Reges!
Bis dann, Axas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hungerturm (8. Januar 2004)

Ausland? Grossstadt? Ohne Fahrrad? Wo treibst Du Dich denn rum? Und ab April gehts erst richtig ab!!!!


----------



## Mr.Chili (8. Januar 2004)

Ja ja...... erst mit' n Feuer Spielen

dann mauln wens einem die Finger verbrennt


----------



## Hungerturm (9. Januar 2004)

Wie soll ich das jetzt verstehen? Ich fahr immer mit Handschuhen, da verbrennt man sich die Finger nicht und zum Maulen fehlt mir meistens die Luft.


----------



## bergsocke (9. Januar 2004)

> [Ich werd jetzt jeden Sonntag um 13.00 in Regensburg beim Stadler Hauptgeschäft warten und hoffen dass jemand mitkommt. Wenn sich was ergiebt kann man ja mal den Tag oder die Uhrzeit ändern.




Ich finde es super, daß du versuchst was auf die Beine zu stellen und ein paar Leute zusammenzukriegen. Ich hoffe du hast einigermaßen Erfolg damit. Treffpunkt vorm Stadler ist auch super.

Für mich aber leider eine Ecke zu weit weg. ca. 90KM.


----------



## Hungerturm (18. Januar 2004)

Hier mal ein kleine Erfolgserlebniss für mich:

knapp zwei Wochen nach meine Kampfansage sind wir heute schon mal zu dritt gewesen und bei Sonnenschein und ca. 3-5 Grad vom Stadler losgefahren.
Knapp einen Kilometer später hab ich dann bei einem ganz kleinen Sprüngchen meine Sattelstütze geschrottet. Naja, so fett bin ich eigentlich gar nicht. 
Die Strecke führte uns vom Stadler Richtung Prüfening, über die Eisenbahnbrücke  nach Riegling. Da sind wir dann in den Wald verschwunden und über herrlich (schlammige) Singletrails und einer Hammerabfahrt nach Etterzhausen. Es ging weiter nach Adlersberg und über die Winzererhöhen zurück nach Regensburg. Das Tempo war oK und Streckenmässig war für jeden was dabei. 40 km und ca 2 1/2 Stunden und anschliessend noch ne kleine Pizza.
Mir hatts Spass gemacht und nächsten Sonntaqg gibts sowas auf jeden Fall wieder!!!


----------



## Pilgrim (24. Januar 2004)

Also ich wäre auch gern dabei gewesen, aber leider hab ich genau das gleiche Problem wie Axas. Aber ab April sollte es bei mir auch wieder aufwärts gehen.

Gruss

Pilgrim


----------



## Hungerturm (24. Januar 2004)

Pilgrim schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich wäre auch gern dabei gewesen, aber leider hab ich genau das gleiche Problem wie Axas. Aber ab April sollte es bei mir auch wieder aufwärts gehen.
> 
> Gruss
> 
> Pilgrim




 

Ab April ist das Wetter auch so, dass man sich leichter motivieren kann. Mich kostet das schon einiges an Überwindung bei der Kälte zu Biken. Aber wenn ich dan erst mal unterwegs bin ists super bis die Zehen einfrieren.

Immer an den Speck denken


----------



## Axas (24. Januar 2004)

Mei, ihr machts mir vielleicht eine Lust aufs Radlfahrn....


----------



## showman (24. Januar 2004)

> Aber wenn ich dann erst mal unterwegs bin ists super bis die Zehen einfrieren.


 

Schmeiss die Clickies über den Winter weg und fahr mit Bärentatzen. Schaffst auf Schnee auch besser den Absprung wenns mal pressiert   

Ich hab extra Schuhe die eine Nummer grösser sind als normal und fahr dann mit zwei paar Socken. Mit einen kalten, schneeigen, gefrorenen, sonnigen Wintertag kann Stimmungsmässig kein Sommertag mithalten. Das möcht ich mir nicht wegen kalten Füssen entgehen lassen.   

Gruss Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hungerturm (29. Januar 2004)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Schmeiss die Clickies über den Winter weg und fahr mit Bärentatzen. Schaffst auf Schnee auch besser den Absprung wenns mal pressiert
> 
> Ich hab extra Schuhe die eine Nummer grösser sind als normal und fahr dann mit zwei paar Socken. Mit einen kalten, schneeigen, gefrorenen, sonnigen Wintertag kann Stimmungsmässig kein Sommertag mithalten. Das möcht ich mir nicht wegen kalten Füssen entgehen lassen.
> 
> Gruss Showman




Bingestern spontan mit einem Leidensgenossen hier aus dem Forum unterwegs gewesen. Das Problem waren nicht die kalten Füsse sonder mehr der Schnee. Irgendwie hab ich da wohl die falsche Strecke ausgesucht. Winzerer Höhen ist ja eigentlich immer recht zamtramplt und dann kannst schon fahren. Gestern waren aber 15 cm Schnee und da schnaufst nicht schlecht.
Es war aber trotz dem Schnee (naja, und ich hab da noch meine linke Kurbel "verloren") eine geile 2 Stunden Tour.
Wo treibt ihr euch den rum wenn Schnee liegt? Giebts da noch eine Strecke die gut fahrbar ist und die ich noch nicht kenn?


----------



## showman (30. Januar 2004)

Hi Hungerturm,

ich geb jetzt mal ein bisschen an und sag das ich gutes Gelände direkt vor der Haustür (Schwabach) hab. Auf-abfahrten, Forstwegautobahn, Singletrails und Teerradweg. Zum grössten Teil im Wald. Und wenn dann doch einmal ein Teil abfällt bin ich auch ruck zuck heimgelaufen.

Gruss Showman


----------



## Hungerturm (19. Februar 2004)

Sonntag ist es mal wieder soweit. Vier Leute aus dem Forum sind schon angemeldet, drei weiter nicht "Surfer" werden noch mitkommen und das Wetter sollte halten.
Last Minute Biken steht alles wissenswerte drin. Ich hab mir da schon eine Traumstrecke augedacht, nicht zu schwierig aber micht ziemlichen Spassfaktor. Und ein gemütliches Wirtshaus liegt auch auf dem Weg.
Ich dachte mir da so:

Regensburg über Kleinprüfening, über die Donau nach Riegling an den Höhen zum Naabtaal nach Etterzhausen, von da aus nach Undorf und auf einer Traumabfahrt nach Eichhofen um dort das geniale Bier zu sich zu nehmen. Zurück gehts ganz gemütlich an der Laaber entlang.

Vieleicht juckts ja noch ein Paar!! Einfach mitkommen, oder halt dann beim nächsten mal.


----------



## naptune (20. Februar 2004)

wenn ich das so lese muss ich noch trainieren, sonst komm ich ja gar nicht mit .... beim radl´n ;-))
beim bier trinken ist das dann was anderes.

war heute in donaustauf, traumhaft sag ich euch.
diese strecke kannt ich noch nicht, werde dort demnächst mal wieder fahren.
hat denn irgendjemand auch mal kurzfristig zeit und lust? 
ich meine so 1-2 stunden vorher was auszumachen?

naptune


----------



## Hungerturm (20. Februar 2004)

Naja, trainieren musst du da nicht unbedingt. Die Strecke fährt sich fast von alleine. Es geht   immer nur bergab. Nö, ganz ohne Scheiss. Es geht nicht ganz bis Undorf. Vom Stadler aus sind es knapp 33 km und grad mal 300 Höhenmeter.
Wegen dem kurfristig Biken, schick mir mal deine Handynummer


----------

